# I'm back to five, now



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I made the difficult decision to rehome 3 of my rats, today they are now gone to their new home. I'm back to five now, it's upsetting, but I'm relieved to have a smaller mischief again.

I think I want to move away from rat ownership, for awhile at least. Once my current boys have all passed, I want to try a different small animal. 

Anybody got any suggestions? 

I really want to get a pair of sugar gliders, but I can't justify the price and they're apparently illegal in my city. (Not that that stops people from owning them.)

I thought about a ferret or two, but ehh.. not down with the smell, really. I may consider it one day as they're awesome little guys. I love their craziness.

I don't want something super small like a mouse or a degu. It needs to fit in my critter nation, I've seen a mouse escape before. Lol

I'm thinking a chin, they're super cute, pretty easy to care for. 

I can't really think of anything else.



I love my rats, I'll have more again someday.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sorry. I've felt that way before too. I'm not sure if I will continue to own rats (like you, just for a little while, not permanently!) for a short while after my current remaining 5 pass. Though it is very tempting to always get more!! But I'd like to maybe take a little break from rats, or at least let the numbers get smaller, maybe 3 at the max for a while.

Are you certain you want a mammal? Some birds make very good companions. I had a cockatiel in my teen years who sadly died at only 7 years old. But lots of cockatiels live to about 15 and many are making it to their 20s too. After a long time, I finally just got a new baby cockatiel a couple weeks ago and I love him! He's only about 3 months old. If they're socialized well as babies, most cockatiels are instantly very very friendly and sweet. They like to be picked up and be near you, love to be pet. They're funny when they get angry and pretend to bite you (again if they're socialized right, they never learn how to bite down hard, so they just lightly pinch or bluff with noise and beak bumping). And when they're out, they don't explore around as much as rats do who want to leave to explore everything, they like to sit right with you or just be near you. They're not very noisy, especially females. They do their typical contact whistle which is easy and fun to imitate and you can whistle all through your home and talk to the bird easily. Males will also jabber a bit more and can learn to imitate whistling songs and sometimes saying words. In general, they're not very loud at all. They're very cute and curious and love their people.

They do go through a pissy hormonal teenage/"terrible twos" phase when they hit about 6 months old and are becoming sexually mature. This lasts for about 6 months, but after that they usually go back to their sweet cuddly selves and only occasionally get hormonal. That doesn't mean they're horrible throughout the entire 6 months, they're just pissier than normal.

Rats will forever be my favorite animal and favorite pet, but I do love cockatiels too! I've never had a parakeet or budgie, but I've heard they make very good pets too and are easy beginner birds. I also love their natural singing voices and noises. And if you like Star Wars, there are some budgies on youtube who make amazing droid and R2D2 noises! I would definitely teach a future budgie to do that! They're very good mimics, but are feistier and noisier than cockatiels I think. ;D

I have a DCN and when my rat family's numbers start to decrease more, I plan on moving the cockatiel to the top of the DCN where there's lots of room, so you wouldn't need to buy a new cage for a bird.

Not sure if birds are an option for you since they do make more noise than rats and other small fuzzies, but I'd be really surprised if you had a neighbor who complained about cockatiel or budgie noises.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I agree with everything Finnebon said about cockatiels, however just a warning about parrots in general: they are a lot of work. xP They take a lot of attention and are very very very smart, which can make them difficult to tame sometimes. Also, if you found it difficult to find a vet who could treat rats, good luck finding one who will even accept birds. xP

That being said, if you have the time for a parrot, they're great pets. I am definitely a bird person, though I've never owned one myself. I actually am planning on getting a cockatiel once I've finished my degree and have a steady job (don't have the time, space, or money for one right now). My ex-boyfriend's parents have budgie, and she is great. She's got so much personality for such a little bird, and I just adore her. xD

As for small mammals, I've been thinking of looking into ferrets as a future pet. They seem to have a lot of the traits that I like in rats (playful and interactive) while also living longer. I've also been considering guinea pigs. I was never really interested in them before and kind of wrote them off as being shy and boring, but I've recently started following some guinea pig blogs on Tumblr and it's really changed my opinion of them.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, forgot to mention, you need to find an avian vet. Lots of bad vets say they see "exotic" animals and will take rat patients even if they don't know how to properly care for them. At least you can get the right antibiotics if you know what your rat needs, the vet usually will work with you if you ask for a specific thing. But lots of vets will just straight up not take any birds at all. Finding an avian vet is definitely important! But luckily there are lots of resources online to help with that.

You people are so lucky you can even consider a ferret. I live in California where it's technically illegal to own them for idiotic reasons. So if I want one, I'd have to take a road trip and smuggle one in from Nevada like everyone else lol!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> I'm sorry. I've felt that way before too. I'm not sure if I will continue to own rats (like you, just for a little while, not permanently!) for a short while after my current remaining 5 pass. Though it is very tempting to always get more!! But I'd like to maybe take a little break from rats, or at least let the numbers get smaller, maybe 3 at the max for a while.
> 
> Are you certain you want a mammal? Some birds make very good companions. I had a cockatiel in my teen years who sadly died at only 7 years old. But lots of cockatiels live to about 15 and many are making it to their 20s too. After a long time, I finally just got a new baby cockatiel a couple weeks ago and I love him! He's only about 3 months old. If they're socialized well as babies, most cockatiels are instantly very very friendly and sweet. They like to be picked up and be near you, love to be pet. They're funny when they get angry and pretend to bite you (again if they're socialized right, they never learn how to bite down hard, so they just lightly pinch or bluff with noise and beak bumping). And when they're out, they don't explore around as much as rats do who want to leave to explore everything, they like to sit right with you or just be near you. They're not very noisy, especially females. They do their typical contact whistle which is easy and fun to imitate and you can whistle all through your home and talk to the bird easily. Males will also jabber a bit more and can learn to imitate whistling songs and sometimes saying words. In general, they're not very loud at all. They're very cute and curious and love their people.
> 
> ...


I've got some experience with 'tiels! 6 years ago or so my grandparents got three of them for Christmas, one was my present. She's all white and her name is Echo! She's not really mine anymore, she lives with my grandparents and I never bonded with Echo as well as I could have. 

I'm not opposed to getting a bird, though I think I'd want something more like a conure, they feel more clingy than a 'tiel. My dad had one for a few years, though he was a complete jerk to me, but the way he bonded to my dad was amazing. 

I also kind of really want a large parrot, but I think that's out of the question for awhile. Haha




Andromeda said:


> I agree with everything Finnebon said about cockatiels, however just a warning about parrots in general: they are a lot of work. xP They take a lot of attention and are very very very smart, which can make them difficult to tame sometimes. Also, if you found it difficult to find a vet who could treat rats, good luck finding one who will even accept birds. xP
> 
> That being said, if you have the time for a parrot, they're great pets. I am definitely a bird person, though I've never owned one myself. I actually am planning on getting a cockatiel once I've finished my degree and have a steady job (don't have the time, space, or money for one right now). My ex-boyfriend's parents have budgie, and she is great. She's got so much personality for such a little bird, and I just adore her. xD
> 
> As for small mammals, I've been thinking of looking into ferrets as a future pet. They seem to have a lot of the traits that I like in rats (playful and interactive) while also living longer. I've also been considering guinea pigs. I was never really interested in them before and kind of wrote them off as being shy and boring, but I've recently started following some guinea pig blogs on Tumblr and it's really changed my opinion of them.


Aside from the 'tiels, budgies and other smaller parrots I've known, my aunt had a cockatoo and oh my God I loved him. He also loved me, haha. But he was definitely a lot of work, and he made quite the mess. I think it'd be more than worth it, though.

Huh. I've never thought about guinea pigs, I can't pinpoint what it is, but something turns me off of them... maybe I just don't know enough about them!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Yes, forgot to mention, you need to find an avian vet. Lots of bad vets say they see "exotic" animals and will take rat patients even if they don't know how to properly care for them. At least you can get the right antibiotics if you know what your rat needs, the vet usually will work with you if you ask for a specific thing. But lots of vets will just straight up not take any birds at all. Finding an avian vet is definitely important! But luckily there are lots of resources online to help with that.
> 
> You people are so lucky you can even consider a ferret. I live in California where it's technically illegal to own them for idiotic reasons. So if I want one, I'd have to take a road trip and smuggle one in from Nevada like everyone else lol!


Oh definitely! You're really making me want a parrot now... haha!

Man, I considered just getting Sugar Gliders anyway despite their prohibited status in my city, lol. Though I think a responsible breeder wouldn't sell one to me! It's really a dumb bylaw, to be honest. There's a lot of dumb ones.. for example, I'm technically supposed to pay a 20 dollar registration fee for each rat I own, same with snakes and tarantulas (I have all three, lol). It's more of a complaint thing, though, you're not going to see a cop at your door randomly scoping that kind of stuff, not unless some jerl calls them and complains. (C'mon, who's gonna complain about a cute little glider? PLUS, who the heck is even gonna know they're not allowed?) Ahhh.. laws.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah I've known people who had cockatiels that weren't very nice. But a well socialized one is an amazing friend! I've also known people with conures and omg I cannot take the noise that conures make. They can be sweet, but those super shrill noises are impossible for me! They also can bite really hard!

If you're open to a bigger bird, I REALLY want a galah/rose breasted cockatoo!! They're the least needy and least loud of all the cockatoos (but still a 'too so they want a lot of attention) and they're so cute and goofy. I've always like 'toos, but they seemed like too much work and very loud and those big bills scared me. Rosies are only about the size of a pigeon with small beaks, and the noises they make are really cute, and much more quiet and bearable than other big birds. As soon as we move to a place where we don't share walls with neighbors, we're getting a rosie!!

My cousin fostered a sugar glider and said they were very sweet and cute, but they unleash a lake of pee on you all the time, and it's very smelly I guess, and will just soak down your arm or wherever they decide to go. I've never had a chin, but always wanted one. They're very cute. I haven't known anyone who's had one though so I have no notes to pass on.

But if you can get a bird, I vote for a galah!! Look up some cute videos of them, you'll fall in love too! They're quite expnsive though.. anywhere between $1-2k in CA.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Yeah I've known people who had cockatiels that weren't very nice. But a well socialized one is an amazing friend! I've also known people with conures and omg I cannot take the noise that conures make. They can be sweet, but those super shrill noises are impossible for me! They also can bite really hard!
> 
> If you're open to a bigger bird, I REALLY want a galah/rose breasted cockatoo!! They're the least needy and least loud of all the cockatoos (but still a 'too so they want a lot of attention) and they're so cute and goofy. I've always like 'toos, but they seemed like too much work and very loud and those big bills scared me. Rosies are only about the size of a pigeon with small beaks, and the noises they make are really cute, and much more quiet and bearable than other big birds. As soon as we move to a place where we don't share walls with neighbors, we're getting a rosie!!
> 
> ...


Really?! Bob (my dad's late conure) would make the screechy sounds, but I honestly found him less annoying than the 'tiels. x_x Bob also took chunks out of my fingers on multiple occasions, he hated me with a passion, he went through a little phase where he adored me for some reason.. refused to get off me, as soon as I came in the area he would fly to me. He'd cuddle into your neck and make cute little sounds.

I'd totally be down for a Galah! They're gorgeous.. that price, though. Man. I think that's the main thing pushing me away from parrots for the time being, that purchasing fee is crazy. The price of general care is easy, but the price to actually buy the bird feels so absurd. I'd get one a lot sooner if I could find a good breeder willing to do payments. Another one I want is a black palm cockatoo... those guys look wicked, but I'd be scared of it!

The smell is the one big con I hear about gliders. I've not heard of the big pees, lol. After having 10 rats at a time, I'm more than used to being peed on all the time, hahah. I just find the 'bondability' great, I hear they form super strong bonds with their person.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

The only other small animals I've owned besides rats are budgies. Funny little creatures they are. You got to get them hand reared by a breeder to experience them to the fullest. Males are best, they bond closley with you, some would say they even become obsessed with you. As in they think you're their mate and they constantly want be around you. Like I'll go hide somwhere in the house and I'll call my budgie and he'll frantically fly around the house, calling and searching for me, Its so funny. So if you want a pet that worships your existence, a male budgie is a good option.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Forgot to mention, the only downside is that they are poop guns.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Fu-Inle said:


> The only other small animals I've owned besides rats are budgies. Funny little creatures they are. You got to get them hand reared by a breeder to experience them to the fullest. Males are best, they bond closley with you, some would say they even become obsessed with you. As in they think you're their mate and they constantly want be around you. Like I'll go hide somwhere in the house and I'll call my budgie and he'll frantically fly around the house, calling and searching for me, Its so funny. So if you want a pet that worships your existence, a male budgie is a good option.


I had a budgie for a few years. I took her from a family member who said she was the devil, haha, that was also a house she lived in for ten years with chainsmokers. She wasn't as mean as they made her out to be, but she was sooo annoying. She was also definitely a poop machine, lol. Shockingly, I almost lost her outside once, she didn't fly too far. Thankfully.

I knew one other budgie when I was younger, my friend owned him and had a blast with him. They taught him so many words. Haha I'm just not as interested in the smaller birds.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah the price for big birds is crazy! You could get a super bred from champions show dog for the same price of the average parrot! At least with parrots is that they tend to live a LOT longer so I guess in the long run it's maybe worth it? If it lives to be 50 and you paid $2k for it, that makes it about $40/year. But that initial money dump into the bird and supplies is a lot.. It would definitely be something I have to save up for!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't get over how expensive Galahs are in the US. They're as common as seagulls in Australia and you can get one for as little as $100. Maybe I should smuggle you one lol.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

The one thing I'll say about the big birds is they take a ton of time. xP And you've got to make sure you know what you're doing when it comes to taming them, cause those big guys ('toos especially) can take literal chunks out of you if they're upset. You also have to make sure you can give them a home for the next 50-70 years. Birds bond very closely with their owners, and it's really upsetting for them to be taken to a new home. Birds don't like change. xP Seriously though, bird rescues are literally filled with macaws and cockatoos who were either too much work for their owners, or just outlived them. :/

Also, if you found a cockatiel to be annoying, I would not recommend a 'too. They're screamers. A well taken care of 'too will do it less, but they're all very loud. It's just part of their natural behaviors. And I do mean scream. Like, ear shattering.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Yeah the price for big birds is crazy! You could get a super bred from champions show dog for the same price of the average parrot! At least with parrots is that they tend to live a LOT longer so I guess in the long run it's maybe worth it? If it lives to be 50 and you paid $2k for it, that makes it about $40/year. But that initial money dump into the bird and supplies is a lot.. It would definitely be something I have to save up for!


There's sooo many people out there that tell you if you can't afford the initial purchase price of an animal, then you can't afford to care for that animal, and I just find that so untrue! But yes I suppose if you look at it, it is probably technically worth it. Lol 



Fu-Inle said:


> I can't get over how expensive Galahs are in the US. They're as common as seagulls in Australia and you can get one for as little as $100. Maybe I should smuggle you one lol.


xD Yeah please do! Hahah



Andromeda said:


> The one thing I'll say about the big birds is they take a ton of time. xP And you've got to make sure you know what you're doing when it comes to taming them, cause those big guys ('toos especially) can take literal chunks out of you if they're upset. You also have to make sure you can give them a home for the next 50-70 years. Birds bond very closely with their owners, and it's really upsetting for them to be taken to a new home. Birds don't like change. xP Seriously though, bird rescues are literally filled with macaws and cockatoos who were either too much work for their owners, or just outlived them. :/
> 
> Also, if you found a cockatiel to be annoying, I would not recommend a 'too. They're screamers. A well taken care of 'too will do it less, but they're all very loud. It's just part of their natural behaviors. And I do mean scream. Like, ear shattering.


Duly noted, I've seen what those big beaks can do! It can be pretty scary. That's definitely why I want to find a good breeder, get them hand-raised and pretty much as soon as they're weaned and ready to go! I smell a wait list in my future.... Lol

I definitely know how loud they can be! Something about the big birds feel more tolerable to me, I'm not sure why. I think I could handle it.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Parrots are cooI but I don't think I could commit to a pet with such a long lifespan, especially one with the intelligence of a small child. As horrible as it sounds, I don't mind that a rats lifespan is short. It means you get to experience many unique personalities.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Fu-Inle said:


> Parrots are cooI but I don't think I could commit to a pet with such a long lifespan, especially one with the intelligence of a small child. As horrible as it sounds, I don't mind that a rats lifespan is short. It means you get to experience many unique personalities.


I totally get that. Something else seemingly horrible; I'm not overly hurt when my rat's pass, but when my cat or my dog goes that will rip me apart... I don't know why. I'm sad whenever I lose a pet, but yeah.. I think it's the longer commitment that causes a greater attachment for me.


----------

